# Case 4230 Ignition Switch



## chewbacca (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm working on a Case 4230 XL.

It won't start on the key, but when we start it directly on the starter motor it works fine. 

There's a safety switch at the clutch pedal (it will only start with the clutch in) which is working ok. 

I would expect a similar switch to prevent the tractor from starting with the pto engaged - is there one on a Case 4230 XL and where would I find it ??

Is there any other safety switches / obvious reasons I've overlooked ??


Thanks for your help, 


Chew


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy chew,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Couple of things to check:

Unplug the safety switch wires and jumper the wires that go to the keyswitch. This will isolate the safety switch(s) as part of the problem.

Check for 12V at the solenoid with the keyswitch in the "start" position. Make certain the transmission is in neutral when working off the tractor. If you have voltage at the solenoid, then the solenoid is suspect.

There may also be a relay in the starting system. Tract wires back to it and check for voltage at the input. If you have voltage at the input and no voltage out, the relay is suspect.

Check connections at the keyswitch, and see if you have 12V at the "start" terminal with the switch in the start position. Maybe the keyswitch is at fault.


----------



## chewbacca (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. 

I've tried to trace it both ways from the switch at the clutch pedal and found that 

- there's no 12V arriving at the clutch switch 

- there's no continuity between the clutch switch and the solenoid. 

This is highly annoying, if one of the two had been present I would have at least known in which direction to investigate. 

It makes me think that there might be more than one problem here, the electrics definitely look like they've been messed with before. 

I think it's a good idea to begin at the ignition switch and then work my way downwards from there, hopefully finding the relay. The easiest thing might be to just run a new cable. 

I'll be out at the tractor again this coming week and post an update then. 

Thanks for your help, 

chew


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Issues with electrical circuits are difficult enough to diagnose from afar, but doubly so when so little information is provided. As I have often stated, not all tractors of any one model are created equal. The components and wiring are often very different with cab and open station tractors. The start relay/fuses may be in totally different places, and the overall configuration may not be the same. The transmission options can vary greatly as well. The 4230 is listed with three different versions, and no doubt each has a different neutral switch in a different place. A shuttle transmission will usually have a switch involved with the shuttle lever or linkage. Standard gear tractors might have it incorporated into the high/low shift lever. Case lists a different switch part number for power shift type transmissions. Much of this changes from model year to model year with no notice, so when ordering parts, often the serial number comes into play as well. 
The more details presented initially, the better the chances of an accurate response.


----------

